# Second language and hiring



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Greetings,
I don't post here much do to the fact I utilize the search function when I have questions, and I have found much of the information here helpful. I have one year left of active duty, and a BS in CJ (just like everyone else..) but in my spare time I'm using RosettaStone to try and learn Spanish. My question is do you see departments heading in that direction in where candidates who have a functioning knowledge of a second language will get a second look at or am I wasting my time doing something that will be just overlooked. I know addidtional education/skills can never hurt, but just wanted some insight from LEO's who have dealt with this. Thank you for your time.

-T


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Although I am not an officer I have posted inquiring about something similar to this previously and I learned that departments can call up a list of certain language speakers and that some departments have in the past. With the number of spanish speakers certainly increasing in this country I would say it is a good thing to stick with that will only help you, and yes possibly move you along in the hiring process. Good luck and thank you for your service.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

CUSTOMER: Uh, gazpacho, por favor.SOUP NAZI: Por favor?CUSTOMER: Um, I'm part Spanish.SOUP NAZI: Adios muchacho!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

USAF286 said:


> Greetings,
> I don't post here much do to the fact I utilize the search function when I have questions, and I have found much of the information here helpful. I have one year left of active duty, and a BS in CJ (just like everyone else..) but in my spare time I'm using RosettaStone to try and learn Spanish. My question is do you see departments heading in that direction in where candidates who have a functioning knowledge of a second language will get a second look at or am I wasting my time doing something that will be just overlooked. I know addidtional education/skills can never hurt, but just wanted some insight from LEO's who have dealt with this. Thank you for your time.
> 
> -T


No comprende.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

BrickCop said:


> No comprende.


Me Gusta


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't believe that it will give you an edge in the hiring unless you're proficient but make sure it's the right kind of spanish, not that old school proper spanish that our gangs don't even use. You need spanish for law enforcement, AKA second generational welfare spanglish
It's saved my ass more than once on the street when they were plotting and as i've posted in other threads about this topic, it's an excellent tool for acquiring information you may not otherwise hear. They never suspect that we know what they're saying so don't show your cards until after you hear their "right to a phone call."

Repetan!

http://www.slanguage.com/funspan_police.html
http://www.amazon.com/Spanish-Enforcement-Personnel-Wiliam-Harvey/dp/0812093674
http://www.nij.gov/pubs-sum/201801.htm


----------

